# "The Golden Rule" the Flats



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]

Boat/Bait Fishing/Alligators*

Shoulder to shoulder Redfish concentrations continue to impress guests. Capt. Chris Cady & Capt. James Cunningham reported tremendous feeding activity producing limits and all the catch & release anyone could ask for. That worked out great for The Habel family in from Utah looking for big gators. With lock jaw on alligators hitting us the boys went for a quick fishing expedition with Capt. Chris Cady and got a great look at "fishing as good as it gets" with plenty of time to stage up for an evening look at gators. That was for naught with the gators locking down during the day and going to a night feeding pattern. Sure enough, the boys managed to pull the truck out of the ditch with a couple of 8 footers the next morning. The Big Big's just weren't doing it. We don't usually run into that when it's hot and humid, we see it usually on a cool snap. Check our Y*outube Channel*

*Alligator Intensive*

So far we've dodged a few bullets maintaining a 100% harvest ratio with guests from all over the Nation. We're dealing with heavy flooding of bayous, creeks, and drains along with constantly changing water levels. We were blessed with tremendous feeding activity early on....things a touch more difficult at the moment. Our staff of wranglers are constantly on the move resetting and adjusting as we "make a bunch of memories of a lifetime". Follow us on *Facebook*






Check out the picture of that massive 12' Crock taken by bow in South Africa by our guest Jared H.

*Teal Updates*

Hit and miss as we continue to drain off from twenty inches of rainfall over ten days. Fields are still heavily flooded and the birds are taking advantage of plenty of places to hide at the moment. Capt. James Cunningham said "we've got them hung up on a mile waste crop field and they just won't leave". Slicked off conditions proved that was good for half limits with Teal not impressed with glass in the blocks. So it remains a challenge and rain forecasts for the weekend may not offer much relief. This last weather event produced near Hurricane Harvey precipitation just without the 165 MPH winds...LOL It took two solid days just to get the lodge grounds "partially" under control as we hadn't been able to mow in two weeks. Follow us on *Instagram
*
*Near Term*

The slate is full with everything from Night Vision hog hunting; alligator hunting; early teal; and plenty of fishing. We've got some opening during the last the first weekdays in October and then the last 10 days of the month have availability. If you're thinking what I'm thinking, that's one heck of an opporutnity for some great Fall fishing! Come see us!

*CASTAWAY LODGE APP* - Get the power of our top Seadrift (Texas mid-coast) lodge destination at your fingertips. It's packed with rewards, special pricing, logistics, fingertip contact, and a host of powerful tools at your fingertips. Coming soon to The Google & Apple Play Store. Android & IOS compatible. Check out our *Photo Gallery.*

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.
*
*Flounder Gigging, Bow Fishing, Night Fishing & Night Vision Hunts*

At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. We also offer Full Moon trips for wade fishing with bait or topwaters. We've just added "Bow Fishing" to our list of adventures and we'll be working the upper marshes and lower bays. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us!

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog*

September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics. Alligator Season starts on 09/10 and runs through 09/30. This year, South Zone Dove will open on 09/14 and the 14th will be the opening date from now on until the legistlature changes it.

*Waterfowl Hunting, Ducks, Geese & Cranes*

Season dates for the 2018/19 Season will most likely start on 11/3 and the first split will run through 11/25. We will re-open on 12/8 and run through 1/27/19. We Winter a large portion of the Central Flyway and our Big 5 are Pintail, Wigeon, Gadwall, Redheads, and all species of Teal. November and the back half of December are excellent months for Cast & Blast combinations.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Always Humbled!*

*Testimonials: R. Janecka*

We had an unforgettable day fishing off the Texas coast. A special thank you to @castawaylodge for the top notch experience. We got 43 red fish in about 3.5 hours!! Iâ€™ve been going to the coast all my life and have never seen anything like this. The facility, the hospitality, the fishing was all incredibly impressive. Our guide was Capt. James Cunningham and I canâ€™t say enough great things about him. Obviously set us up on a ton of fish but also went above and beyond by allowing us to continue to fish even after catching our limit after about an hour. I fully recommend this place to anyone looking for an awesome experience and catch a lot of fish.

Via Instagram

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bn9AYFnhA-8/

*From Affordable African Hunts, Mr. J. Habel*

AAH highly recommends @castawaylodge, high end lodge, affordable rates, great country. As you can see we were successful.

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bn8w44GgnEv/

We'd like to thank all of our great guests!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: A


----------

